# powermaster - Ford oil filter adapter mount question



## kc outdoorsman (Sep 6, 2017)

I bought an oil filter adapter kit for my powermaster and it says it fits all Ford 4 cycle like 8-9n.

I can't get the threaded screw to go into the block because its saying the large end (approx 1 1/4 " ) goes into block. Well that hole is approx 3/4 " where the long filter cartridge bolt went. Guy is saying that it will unscrew and give me access to the larger bolt opening. It sure looks forged/molded into block. See photo is it possible to get that out ?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The hex head you see is the adapter for the OEM filter bolt. Use a good 6 point socket and remove it to get to the large threaded hole.


----------



## kc outdoorsman (Sep 6, 2017)

thanks sir !


----------



## kc outdoorsman (Sep 6, 2017)

FINALLY - thanks for tips - I got it off with a 1 1/4" socket on a 1' drive. It wasn't easy but finally got it done thanks y'all


----------

